# New Article



## pops6927 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fine Points Of Curing Brine - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fine-points-of-curing-brine

Explains Do's and Don'ts of Curing Brine.


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 27, 2016)

I have used your brine recipe quite a few times and never a problem. I would like to thank you for all you have brought to this forum. I'm grateful for what I have learned from you.

Chuck


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2016)

I've used your brine/cure many, many times over the years with great success every time.

Thanks for all you do on here Pops!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I've used your brine/cure many, many times over the years with great success every time.
> 
> Thanks for all you do on here Pops!
> 
> ...


I'm with Al!  Your posts have given me the confidence to start curing things and now there's nothing I won't cure haha.  One of the great things about this forum is the willingness to share ideas or "secrets" that give beginners and veterans alike the confidence to try something new.  Thanks again Pops!  After reading this I am reminded I  gotta make some more of your breakfast sausage!


----------

